# Blowing coat= dry irritable skin?



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, so some of you have probably seen I have a Belgian Tervuren by now, she is my first long coated breed and she is just blowing her full adult coat for the first time. (yay she's a big girl now hehe)

Since she has been blowing coat she has gotten itchy and her skin has got a little dry. 
She also pulled out a major dread in her bum that left a huge red bald spot:doh:
I am fairly certain its not allergies as nothing has changed in her diet or backyard etc. I have asked my friend who breeds Belgians but her husband is sick and I dont want to hassle her to much she did say funny skin was normal though. I have also talked to the vet and I have cortisone if I need it. 

But it lead me to wondering because she is blowing coat so fast and I cant keep up with getting it all out that its stressing her skin out a little? Really have no idea about long coats lol.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes. If the coat is blown, and stuck in the live fur, air does not circulate well to the skin and the skin suffers. Get itchy, flaky, stays moist if the dog gets wet, etc. If she tore out a clump of fur, then it was matted into the live coat and bothering her, hence her pulling it off. Because she pulled out whatmwas essentially a matt, she pulled live hair also, which causes redness and irritation. I would recommend you have her professionally groomed asap, or get yourself a good hard slicker and undercoat rake, and spend a few hours taking care of her coat. It is not normal for a Terv, or any other breed to get skin problems going on because of blowing coat. At least not if,the blowng coat is properly removed.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> If she tore out a clump of fur, then it was matted into the live coat and bothering her, hence her pulling it off. Because she pulled out whatmwas essentially a matt, she pulled live hair also, which causes redness and irritation.or get yourself a good hard slicker and undercoat rake, and spend a few hours taking care of her coat. It is not normal for a Terv, or any other breed to get skin problems going on because of blowing coat. At least not if,the blowng coat is properly removed.


 I have both a good slicker and a rake, and while whe has been blowing coat I've spent up to an hour a day brushing her. I don't not brush my dog. And I know her pulling the dread would have irritated the skin. Please dont assume cos my dog has a dread that I don't maintain her. I simply just can't get all her coat out in one sitting as different areas have a lot more hair to get out then others, like the hind End for example. Thanks for answering my question though, it really is only mild but it is in the areas where I havnt managed to get everything out yet.

Edited to say: wow that comes accross sounding snarky, sorry really don't mean to sound that way!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Im sorry I came across as saying you werent caring for your dog, thats not what I meant, as you said this was your first time dealing with a long coat blowing. Yes, you will need to spend hours, thats what it takes.You can also have a good groomer take care of it, all at once, then you can maintain it easier for awhile. Part the coat, and slicker to the skin, in sections/layers, working your way around the dog and thru all of the coat. Then use the undercoat rake afterwards to get out the last of it. You will have to do this daily during the blowing coat phase to keep up on it and keep her coat from getting uncomfortable matts and skin irritation.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

She would flip out at a groomers unfortunately  I will try parting her coat and brushing it out that way. Pretty much all of it is gone apart from the stuff in her back legs and around that area. Thanks again


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> Part the coat, and slicker to the skin, in sections/layers, working your way around the dog and thru all of the coat. Then use the undercoat rake afterwards to get out the last of it. You will have to do this daily during the blowing coat phase to keep up on it and keep her coat from getting uncomfortable matts and skin irritation.


This works like magic  I think i figured part of the cause of irritation also, the slicker brushes points are pretty sharp and if im brushing a certain spot a lot, it'll be red the next day. Eases my paranoia a little.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Get a comb also. once you think you have brushed her out, try combing, is the comb lagging/getting stuck? if yes, then there is more coat stuck in there. Brushing with a slicker brush in one area (or any brush) for too long will cause brush burn, equivilant to razor type of burn.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> Get a comb also. once you think you have brushed her out, try combing, is the comb lagging/getting stuck? if yes, then there is more coat stuck in there. Brushing with a slicker brush in one area (or any brush) for too long will cause brush burn, equivilant to razor type of burn.


 Thanks so much. I guess im having trouble because we just moved to a new country and I couldnt bring any of her brushes or grooming stuff. So now I am not really equipped for the job. When she blew her puppy coat all was fine.But This slicker brush is waaaaay sharp compared to her old one. Even im scared to get the hair off. So first thing I am getting a new one. No wonder its hurting her skin.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You want and need a firm slicker. However, if the pins are too sharp, brush some concrete until they round up a bit. When you are line brushing, you brush the coat and not the skin. Sometimes its about the angles and flicking or not flicking of the wrists too. It takes practice.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hubbys gonna think I am a whacko for going outside and brushing concrete lol. The slicker itself is good, just sharp. It was probably me in the first place irritating her skin. Thanks again.


----------

